# drywall basement wall



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

im no pro, but everything I've learned is that the most common is to start with the top sheet horizontally, then bottom sheet with an offset to the top sheet. That of course applies to 8ft ceilings and 4x8 sheets. 89in is just shy of 8ft, but I'm assuming it'll be done similarly.

also depends on room size, and what configuration would give you least amt of joints.


----------



## 44070dart (Nov 18, 2009)

not sure top or bottom.. but I don't believe offsetting is correct


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Using the longest sheets you can get down the stairs--Always start at the top--stagger your seams.

Just exactly like Acer said! Some times you can use stand up sheets--nice--no butt joints--
Your framing had better be right on the money for stand ups.----Mike----

So---Who wins the bet?????


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

44070dart said:


> not sure top or bottom.. but I don't believe offsetting is correct


as oh'mike said, staggered. That's what i meant by offset. I guess i need to work on using the proper lingo. :whistling2:


----------



## 44070dart (Nov 18, 2009)

OK .. didn't know you stagger thought you would want one seam top to bottom ......I won it ... my " big brother " said to put the bottom one up first than you can have the bottom one hold up the top one while you screw it up ..big brothers man it never stops ..and I'm 60


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Top sheet first and cut the bottom sheet about 1/2" short (width) and "jack" it up snug to the top sheet. You don't want it sitting directly on the floor, especially concrete as it will "wick" moisture. Stand-ups will work, as stated above, if your framing is correct. If you lay it down, always stagger the butt joints....


----------



## Ron Franck (Jan 16, 2010)

Drywall is stronger when it's applied horizontally on a wall. :thumbsup: It does have a grain. Also, the wrapped edge (along the taper) adds a bit of strength. 
I'm just curious about your ceiling board application. Did you hang it perpendicular to the joists? :yes: I run into people every day who don't know there is a right way and a wrong way to hang ceilings. :no:


----------



## 44070dart (Nov 18, 2009)

yeah ...mine needs to be horizontal as the wall framing is good but not perfect :whistling2:..the ceiling is hung properly (perpendicular).. had a good book for this remodel and it showed how also watched diy on line showing ceiling being dry walled (screwed and glued) the book also showed the walls ...but my brother !!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

AMEN to the glue. I hope you used it. Most don't, but it makes for fewer fasteners which in turn means less chance of nail/screw pops.


----------

